# Accidentally Rebooted After Formatting System...help Please?



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

So I was in the process of wiping my data and wiping my cache to install Purity 2.3. However, I formatted my system, then accidentally hit re-boot when my friend jumped on me, and now it seems I'm stuck in a bootloop (Motorola Dual-Core Logo). I tried to FXZ back to stock but it says "flash failed". I can access stock recovery though.

What are the best options to fix my phone? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

EDIT 1: In stock recovery, I can "update" through sdcard, and I can see the Purity .zip. Should I try flashing this? I'm not trying anything until somebody tells me otherwise.


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

Been there, done that. You need to run r3l3as3d root. Updating through sdcard in stock recovery won't work.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

i ended up doing the same thing i believe, and i ended up having to use theorys quick flash back thing...


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

andyliberty said:


> Been there, done that. You need to run r3l3as3d root. Updating through sdcard in stock recovery won't work.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/


yes thats exactly what i did as well... thanks for the link.... this will def. get you out of the whole OP! sucks but no other way around it... but its pretty painless... hope you got a good charge though....


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

andyliberty said:


> Been there, done that. You need to run r3l3as3d root. Updating through sdcard in stock recovery won't work.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


I also did the same thing and used this and it worked great. But was flashing on a low battery and could not get it to flash the system or charge the battery. I ended up buying an extended battery and using it to do the flash, which worked great. I love the extended battery by the way.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

All righty, I'm assuming I'll hit number 1, and then go from there. Thanks guys! This is the second time I've messed up my phone bad enough where I definitely needed some outside help.

edit 1: My phone should be in AP Fastboot correct?

edit 2: I all ready updated my kernel/radio to .893 and did the forever root hack manually about a couple weeks ago. Should I hit option 1 to "restore and forever root"? Or should I hit option 4 to just restore only? Will I still have forever root installed since I did it a while ago?


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> All righty, I'm assuming I'll hit number 1, and then go from there. Thanks guys! This is the second time I've messed up my phone bad enough where I definitely needed some outside help.
> 
> edit 1: My phone should be in AP Fastboot correct?
> 
> edit 2: I all ready updated my kernel/radio to .893 and did the forever root hack manually about a couple weeks ago. Should I hit option 1 to "restore and forever root"? Or should I hit option 4 to just restore only? Will I still have forever root installed since I did it a while ago?


I personally did #4 first then forever rooted and updated to .893 with a zip in the stock recovery, then used the bionic bootstrapper to install cwm and installed liberty. Im really liking this rom so far too.

{edit} I was forever rooted before all this happened. Im pretty sure AP Fastboot is where you want to be I know you hold volume down and press the power button.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

All right! I am up and running on Purity 2.3! Whenever I screw myself over, RootzWiki is always here to fix it. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> All right! I am up and running on Purity 2.3! Whenever I screw myself over, RootzWiki is always here to fix it. Thanks for all the help everyone!


Glad you got it all fixed up.


----------

